# Leupold VX-R opinions?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a new scope for my .270 and have come across a decent deal on a Leupold VX-R 4-12x50. I've never had a scope with an illuminated reticle, and it seems that most people like them. Unfortunately, I might be hunting pigs at night in the near future as we have had an increased population/problem on our new lease. So, is this a good scope to hunt low light and night time? Seems like the illuminated reticle should help, but most importantly, I want to gather as much light as possible for the low light shots.
I thought I had my mind made up on the Swarovski Z3, but the price is much better on the Leupold. Anyone have some opinions/experiences they'd like to share?
Thanks!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I've got a 1-4x VXR on my 300blk AR. It's as good as any Leupold but I haven't used the red dot for anything yet really.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have heard great things about them over the years. Good luck. If you don't buy it send me the info I am interested in it.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

If it says Leupold on it have no fear !!!

Rick


----------

